# ECU to Throttle circuit issue. 17972 and p1564



## DarthKermit (Oct 24, 2016)

So I've fixed all the vacuum issues with Kermit and I'm down to electrical. Bought the software and went to do a Throttle Alignment and am getting the p1564 and Throttle Relay under voltage error. Tried Ross Tech's tricks and still no joy. 

So, any suggestions on tracing the circuit?

I've replaced the relay and cleaned the contacts at the the throttle and ECU and they all looked good with no signs of corrosion. I've looked for replacement harness' but haven't seen any yet that are for that circuit that I can tell.

Thanks

(2002 1.8t automatic)


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Have any charging or voltage issues? 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17972/P1564/005476

Check these conditions; that have to be met for a successful tba: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Throttle_Body_Alignment_(TBA)

Some people have had connectivity issues with the plugs at the throttle body or bad ecu's: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-0-liter-gas/58671-throttle-body-wont-adapt.html#/topics/58671?page=1

http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=124170


----------

